# Filezilla FTP Server Sharing Many Hard Drives



## canadian4evr (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi,

I'm trying to get my filezilla server to share all my hard drives. Right now I've got it setup and its working but only for the one home folder... nothing else. How do I get it so that in the home folder there are links to the other hard drives on the system?

Here is how I have it setup right now:
*Server*








*Client*


----------



## canadian4evr (Apr 4, 2007)

bump!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://www.tech-evangelist.com/2007/04/22/using-filezilla/


----------



## canadian4evr (Apr 4, 2007)

Not looking to learn how to use an ftp browser.... I'm using the server side of the program, and trying to learn how to share multiple hard drives through the program. Thanks though!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, try this: http://www.siteserver.com/Support/Tutorials/FileZilla.aspx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, try this: http://www.siteserver.com/Support/Tutorials/FileZilla.aspx


----------

